# HEAVILY PREGNANT CAT!! Help please!!



## Sabbath90 (Mar 19, 2017)

I have a small black cat who is just over a year old.
A friend should have taken her to be spayed whilst I was away on holiday (I arranged it all) and i was told she had been (which was obviously a lie!)
She was apparently due last weekend, according to scans, but we still have nothing!
She has had some creamy discharge for a few days, but only a little and I have taken her to the vet 4-5 times now!
They have said to just leave her to it but I'm worried as she is showing no signs of labour at all!


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

I don't know anything about cats, (more of a dog person) but if your worried, then a vet will be better than any online forum diagnosis.


----------



## Sabbath90 (Mar 19, 2017)

stuaz said:


> I don't know anything about cats, (more of a dog person) but if your worried, then a vet will be better than any online forum diagnosis.


I have taken her to two different vets and they don't seem too bothered! It's just this emergency vet who makes out she will die if I don't get her checked asap!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

How is she acting in herself?
Is she eating?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Sabbath90 said:


> I have a small black cat who is just over a year old.
> *A friend should have taken her to be spayed whilst I was away on holiday (I arranged it all) and i was told she had been (which was obviously a lie!)*
> She was apparently due last weekend, according to scans, but we still have nothing!
> She has had some creamy discharge for a few days, but only a little and I have taken her to the vet 4-5 times now!
> They have said to just leave her to it but I'm worried as she is showing no signs of labour at all!


How on earth did you miss she hadn't been done?
Surely she would had hair shaved off her tummy and had stiches in.

Anyway, if your worried find a vet who will do something for her.


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

Sabbath90 said:


> I have taken her to two different vets and they don't seem too bothered! It's just this emergency vet who makes out she will die if I don't get her checked asap!


I'm confused. You have taken her to two different vets who say there is no issue but then have taken her to an emergency vet who says she needs to be checked asap....so errm... why aren't you getting her checked asap?


----------



## Sabbath90 (Mar 19, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> How is she acting in herself?
> Is she eating?


She's eating fine and sleeping ALOT


----------



## Sabbath90 (Mar 19, 2017)

Happy Paws said:


> How on earth did you miss she hadn't been done?
> Surely she would had hair shaved off her tummy and had stiches in.
> 
> Anyway, if your worried find a vet who will do something for her.


I was away for a few months so I didn't notice!


----------



## Sabbath90 (Mar 19, 2017)

stuaz said:


> I'm confused. You have taken her to two different vets who say there is no issue but then have taken her to an emergency vet who says she needs to be checked asap....so errm... why aren't you getting her checked asap?


She was checked at the same vets who keep telling me she needs to be checked asap Thursday eve. 
I was told she is perfectly fine and to give it another week then bring her back.
The emergency vet hasn't seen her and is making it sound a lot worse that it is!

She has done this twice now and both times I have been told she is fine!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Have the vets done an ultra sound scan?


----------



## Sabbath90 (Mar 19, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Have the vets done an ultra sound scan?


Yeah, she's had two scans now


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

When was the last scan done?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

i'm getting an odd feeling about this.


----------



## Sabbath90 (Mar 19, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> When was the last scan done?


Thursday


----------



## Sabbath90 (Mar 19, 2017)

Happy Paws said:


> i'm getting an odd feeling about this.


Same as me! Stupid vets just keep telling me to leave her to it and I'm worried as she's had some discharge but no babies
I can feel babies moving lots


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

You need a scan on her, just to ensure the first kitten due to be born is alive, otherwise this could delay labour and you may lose all the kittens and mum.
Personally, if she was my girl, i would not wait too long to get the scan done.
I hope all is well and you will be back to say mum and kittens are safe.


----------



## Sabbath90 (Mar 19, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> You need a scan on her, just to ensure the first kitten due to be born is alive, otherwise this could delay labour and you may lose all the kittens and mum.
> Personally, if she was my girl, i would not wait too long to get the scan done.
> I hope all is well and you will be back to say mum and kittens are safe.


Thank you, I'll take her in tomorrow morning


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hopefully before tomorrow kittens would have been born.
Good luck and come back to let us know how you get on.


----------



## Sabbath90 (Mar 19, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Hopefully before tomorrow kittens would have been born.
> Good luck and come back to let us know how you get on.


I keep thinking that every night but to no avail
I will keep you all updated, thank you


----------



## Sabbath90 (Mar 19, 2017)

Just checked her bits and she has a yellow creamy discharge?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Any progress on kittens being born yet?


----------



## Sabbath90 (Mar 19, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Any progress on kittens being born yet?


Nope ☹


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Not what i wanted to read.
Is she in labour or any signs?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Will be thinking of you and your girl today at the vets.


----------



## Sabbath90 (Mar 19, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Will be thinking of you and your girl today at the vets.


Thank you


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Any kittens yet?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Sabbath90 said:


> A friend should have taken her to be spayed whilst I was away on holiday (I arranged it all) and i was told she had been (which was obviously a lie!)


Some friend you have there!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sabbath, will you be requiring any further help regarding your girl?


----------



## Sabbath90 (Mar 19, 2017)

Calvine said:


> Some friend you have there!


Tell me about it! I don't think she realised how dangerous it spaying a cat can be!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Sabbath90 said:


> Tell me about it! I don't think she realised how dangerous it spaying a cat can be!


Your friend must have led a very, very sheltered life if she doesn't know that an unspayed cat who is allowed outdoors can get pregnant. 

During a cat's pregnancy any vaginal discharge should be a worrying sign. A creamy discharge can be a sign of pus, i.e. an infection in the vagina or womb.

What does the vet think is causing the vaginal discharge? Does he think it might affect the unborn kittens ?

https://www.vetinfo.com/preventing-complications-pregnant-cats.html


----------



## Sabbath90 (Mar 19, 2017)

chillminx said:


> Your friend must have led a very sheltered life if she doesn't know that an unspayed cat who is allowed outdoors can get pregnant.
> 
> What does the vet say the cream discharge your cat has is caused by ? Has an infection been ruled out?


I was obviously very unhappy when I found out she had endangered my cat! 
They have given me some antibiotics for her as they don't know what the discharge is?
Said it could be urine infection?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Not all antibiotics are safe for use during (feline) pregnancy. Those shown to be safe are the betalactams which include penicillin G, ampicillin, amoxicillin, amoxicillin-clavulanic, carbenicillin, ticarcillin, clindamycin, erythromycin, and lincomycin. Betalactams are first choice for treating infections during pregnancy because of their low risk of harming the foetus due to their low passage across the placenta. 

I've had experience over the years of cats with urinary tract infections (UTIs) but they have never had a creamy white discharge from the vagina. Perhaps the vet considers the infection has spread from the uretha to the vagina. Poor cat, she must be feeling really unwell.


----------



## Sabbath90 (Mar 19, 2017)

chillminx said:


> Not all antibiotics are safe for use during (feline) pregnancy. Those shown to be safe are the betalactams which include penicillin G, ampicillin, amoxicillin, amoxicillin-clavulanic, carbenicillin, ticarcillin, clindamycin, erythromycin, and lincomycin. Betalactams are first choice for treating infections during pregnancy because of their low risk of harming the foetus due to their low passage across the placenta.
> 
> I've had experience over the years of cats with urinary tract infections (UTIs) but they have never had a creamy white discharge from the vagina. Perhaps the vet considers the infection has spread from the uretha to the vagina. Poor cat, she must be feeling really unwell.


It's clavubactin.
She hasn't had a temp at all and has been eating and drinking normally so I don't think she is unwel at all and neither does the vet. It was just a precaution.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

If she were mine I'd have her on AB's too, clav is broad spectrum so should help.
Discharge is often a dead kitten or other infection.

Can you see the kittens moving around? If she's near due they'll be easy to see moving about.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Sabbath90 said:


> I was away for a few months so I didn't notice!


What happened about the bill?


----------



## Sabbath90 (Mar 19, 2017)

OrientalSlave said:


> What happened about the bill?


I obviously have my friend the money for her to be done and she didn't give it back. 
We haven't spoken since as I am quite upset she would put my cat in a dangerous situation and lied to me


----------



## Sabbath90 (Mar 19, 2017)

spotty cats said:


> If she were mine I'd have her in AB's too, clav is broad spectrum so should help.
> Discharge is often a dead kitten or other infection.
> 
> Can you see the kittens moving around? If she's near due they'll be easy to see moving about.


What's AB's? 
They scanned her and said they all have heartbeats, from what they can see.
I can see the kittens moving about easily. 
If she hasn't had them this week I will take her back and demand something else be done asap

Thank you for all your advice


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

AB's is antibiotics, I'm agreeing with the way your vet has treated her 

Unless you have a date she mated, you can't know when she's due so going back to the vet likely won't help. 
Many vets have very little breeding experience, their due date guesses can be way off.


----------



## Sabbath90 (Mar 19, 2017)

spotty cats said:


> AB's is antibiotics, I'm agreeing with the way your vet has treated her
> 
> Unless you have a date she mated, you can't know when she's due so going back to the vet likely won't help.
> Many vets have very little breeding experience, their due date guesses can be way off.


Oh I see 
Well when I took her in on 8th be they said "early" so 3-4weeks, so she's due this week. 
They keep going by scans and saying "within 24hours" and have done for about 3 weeks!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

That is the problem when you are not 100% sure on mating dates.
You just have to wait, but also know the signs when things are not right.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Sabbath90 said:


> <snip>
> If she hasn't had them this week I will take her back and demand something else be done asap
> 
> Thank you for all your advice


Since you don't know when the kittens are due the vet can't do anything but advise you wait. If they do a section they may well deliver premature kittens, whose outlook will be bleak. Sit tight and wait.


----------



## Sabbath90 (Mar 19, 2017)

We still don't have any kittens 
I've been told to leave her until Monday and then if nothing take her back to be induced.
Problem is I will have to get someone else to take her as I am away training for work! 
I will keep you updated!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Please do keep us updated and wishing you luck with the birth.


----------



## Sabbath90 (Mar 19, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Please do keep us updated and wishing you luck with the birth.


Still no kittens! Vet said to keep checking her temp but she really doesn't like it so I won't stress her out. I'll leave her alone until Monday and if nothing I'll get her back up the vets.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Sabbath90 said:


> I've been told to leave her until Monday and then if nothing take her back to be induced.


Is this some procedure newly available in the last year or so? Did your vet say how they intended to induce?


----------



## Sabbath90 (Mar 19, 2017)

havoc said:


> Is this some procedure newly available in the last year or so? Did your vet say how they intended to induce?


I don't think so? They went to use oxytocin?


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I think Oxytocin can only be used when the cervix is dilated or it can cause uterine rupture.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Just found this.
https://www.cuteness.com/article/induce-cat-labor


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

SusieRainbow said:


> Just found this.
> https://www.cuteness.com/article/induce-cat-labor


Good grief! That should be entitled how to seriously injure or kill your pregnant cat and the kittens. Imagine telling some random unskilled person to take a rectal temperature of a pregnant (or any) cat.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

But many, many people do, you only have to read the current kittening threads.
Do you want me to delete it ?


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't know Susie. I'm no breeding expert. But I would think anyone stupid enough to let their cat get pregnant (excepting cats in breeding programs, I am talking about threads like these, not people like our resident breeders) in the first place should not be sticking a thermometer up their cat's anus. It's just frightening how much bad and wrong advice is out there.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

SusieRainbow said:


> I think Oxytocin can only be used when the cervix is dilated or it can cause uterine rupture


Correct. Any vet suggesting it's used before a cat has even gone into labour should be avoided. I'm astounded a vet would do so.

This is from the defra website - happened to find it first rather than the datasheet.

*4.3 Contra-indications*
_1. When the product is used as an aid to parturition, cervical dilation must be confirmed prior to administration to prevent the risk of foetal death and possible uterine rupture._


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

SusieRainbow said:


> But many, many people do, you only have to read the current kittening threads.
> Do you want me to delete it ?


I actually think it's should be left as a perfect example of the sort of misinformation which can be found on the internet. I've been a member here since 2008 and my heart still sinks when I see the words 'my vet says' followed by some garbage the poster has found on the internet. Websites are easy to construct, easy to make look official, it's all too easy to be fooled if you don't know the answers already - and if you do you wouldn't be searching. It's actually very interesting and pertinent to find there's an internet site giving the impression that induction of labour with oxytocin is a possibility


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

havoc said:


> I actually think it's should be left as a perfect example of the sort of misinformation which can be found on the internet. I've been a member here since 2008 and my heart still sinks when I see the words 'my vet says' followed by some garbage the poster has found on the internet. Websites are easy to construct, easy to make look official, it's all too easy to be fooled if you don't know the answers already - and if you do you wouldn't be searching. It's actually very interesting and pertinent to find there's an internet site giving the impression that induction of labour with oxytocin is a possibility


Although that article does reiterate that it shouldn't be given unless the cervix is dilated.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

You could induce labour with prostaglandins. Wouldn't recommend it though!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

ProPess for cats ?


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

SusieRainbow said:


> Although that article does reiterate that it shouldn't be given unless the cervix is dilated.


It's also a place where people can learn of its existence


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

havoc said:


> It's also a place where people can learn of its existence


But fortunately not available to the public .


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I think if someone turned up at the vets asking for an oxytocin injection to induce labour, the vet would decline and explain why. Enough dog breeders ask for it, after all!


----------



## Sabbath90 (Mar 19, 2017)

I obviously refused to take my cats temp daily as I have never done it before and when the vet done it she screamed and was very uncomfortable so I will not risk hurting her! 
My cat got pregnant from a "friend" lying about taking her to be spayed, she is already booked in for when she's had the kittens.
I have no idea about pregnant cats, hence why i am asking on here!
I was told by the vet they would give her oxytocin if she hasn't had them by Monday and I will not try anything myself to induce her as I will not risk her health!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Your vet may not be too familiar with breeding cats Sabbath, by all means take her in for a checkup if there are concerns, I hope the previous discharge is now under control? I wouldn't be taking her in just for an inappropriate injection, she'd be better off staying comfortably at home to have them when ready if her health is otherwise fine.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

chillminx said:


> I've had experience over the years of cats with urinary tract infections (UTIs) but they have never had a creamy white discharge from the vagina


No, neither have I...often some blood (not always) and generally a reluctance to urinate while looking uncomfortable or even in pain.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

If the ''friend'' kept the money after not getting this cat spayed _as agreed_, will she be contributing to the currents bills....scans are not cheap. All very odd...very odd indeed. I'm not sure what to make of it all.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Calvine said:


> just wondering as OP not been around since Wednesday morning.


They posted 14 hours ago


----------



## Sabbath90 (Mar 19, 2017)

spotty cats said:


> Your vet may not be too familiar with breeding cats Sabbath, by all means take her in for a checkup if there are concerns, I hope the previous discharge is now under control? I wouldn't be taking her in just for an inappropriate injection, she'd be better off staying comfortably at home to have them when ready if her health is otherwise fine.


I totally agree with you!
I will leave her until I see she's in distress or shes really overdue.
Her discharge has now stopped after the antibiotics.
I can still feel and see kittens moving so I'll leave her a bit longer.
Thank you


----------



## Sabbath90 (Mar 19, 2017)

Calvine said:


> If the ''friend'' kept the money after not getting this cat spayed _as agreed_, will she be contributing to the currents bills...just wondering as OP not been around since Wednesday morning. All very odd...very odd indeed. I'm not sure what to make of it all.


She is not, I haven't spoken to her since.
I was asking for advice, not for people's opinions on whether they think the situation is right or wrong.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Sabbath90 said:


> She is not, I haven't spoken to her since.
> I was asking for advice, not for people's opinions on whether they think the situation is right or wrong.


Well, I think it is very _wrong_ that your (ex) friend let you think that your cat had been spayed; and I think it would be _right_ for her to contribute to any veterinary expenses incurred because of her deceit/dishonesty (call it what you like). That is all I was saying.
If you post on a public forum you will get people's opinions whether you want them or not. No need to get uptight.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Is she showing any signs such as nesting or extra grooming of her stomach area?


----------



## Sabbath90 (Mar 19, 2017)

Calvine said:


> Well, I think it is very _wrong_ that your (ex) friend let you think that your cat had been spayed; and I think it would be _right_ for her to contribute to any veterinary expenses incurred because of her deceit/dishonesty (call it what you like). That is all I was saying.
> If you post on a public forum you will get people's opinions whether you want them or not. No need to get uptight.


Well unfortunately she hasn't contributed and I don't really want her to. I've said what I need to say to her and that's that.
I asked for advice for my pregnant cat, not advice on whether I should ask for money from an old friend is, what I was saying.


----------



## Sabbath90 (Mar 19, 2017)

spotty cats said:


> Is she showing any signs such as nesting or extra grooming of her stomach area?


Yes, she has been grooming a lot but not really nesting.
She did a few days ago/last weekend but nothing major.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Has your girls tummy dropped lower yet?

I always worry when people induce a cats labour, as if the kittens are not ready you may cause still born kittens.
Think i would rather wait, but also keeping a watch for any signs something may be wrong.

Always a problem when you don't know mating dates for sure.


----------



## Sabbath90 (Mar 19, 2017)

Yeah 


catcoonz said:


> Has your girls tummy dropped lower yet?
> 
> I always worry when people induce a cats labour, as if the kittens are not ready you may cause still born kittens.
> Think i would rather wait, but also keeping a watch for any signs something may be wrong.
> ...


Yeah, her belly has dropped and has big pink swollen nipples with milk.
I can still see and feel kittens moving and she seems fine in herself.
After my calculations she's either due last week or this week. 
As they said early 3-4weeks 8th Feb


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I would wait a few more days.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Sabbath90 said:


> As they said early 3-4weeks 8th Feb


Who said?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Apparently the vet said 3-4 weeks when the owner took the cat to the vets on 8th Feb to check if the girl was pregnant.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

That's how I read it - was just checking. Trying to figure out what made an owner think the cat might be pregnant and take it for a scan at that stage when they honestly believed it was spayed.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

spotty cats said:


> They posted 14 hours ago


Thank you...I had edited.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Apparently the vet said 3-4 weeks when the owner took the cat to the vets on 8th Feb to check if the girl was pregnant.


8th Feb was almost 7 weeks ago.


----------



## Sabbath90 (Mar 19, 2017)

Hi guys, I think Sabbath is in labour!
Her waters broke on my bed ad now she's leaking pinkish fluid and meowing at me a lot! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I'll check in if you need anything since I think it's after midnight in the UK, of course if there are concerns phone your vet


----------



## Sabbath90 (Mar 19, 2017)

spotty cats said:


> I'll check in if you need anything since I think it's after midnight in the UK, of course if there are concerns phone your vet


She's had one kitten at the moment!! She was so quiet I didn't know it had happened!!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Make sure the membranes are off the face and kitten is breathing, leave mum some time to do the cord and watch for the placenta


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
do COUNT each placenta - there should be 1 per kitten, U don't want any bits left behind. // The mom may or may not want to eat the placenta - 1 or 2 is usually fine, anything more & she may have wicked diarrhea.
Be sure she cleans each kitten, & check to be sure their noses are free of fluid as they emerge from the bag / out of their mother - some will be delivered bag & all, some will be naked; they can be face-first or butt-first, it doesn't matter.
.
Try to look at each placenta & see if it's in one piece - torn, but whole. If any chunks are missing, hopefully they emerge with the next kitten - if not, make a note of that, & take her to the vet in any case for a post-delivery check-up. That ensures she's EMPTY - no kittens left behind, no birth tissues still in the uterus, etc.
.
.
.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
here's a good general article -
.
https://icatcare.org/advice/my-cat-having-kittens/cat-birth-–-when-wait-and-when-worry
.
Note that if a kitten is HANGING from her vulva & not progressing, she'll need help - the directions are toward the end, 
QUOTE,
_"The case where the breeder has to help is that of the cat who gives up trying with a kitten hanging visibly from her vulva. If it is coming head first, the first urgency is to clear the membranes away from its nose and mouth to allow breathing to take place. The kitten must then be eased gently out, alternating the direction of traction, first freeing one side then the other, and always directing the pull slightly downwards. _
_Since kittens are slippery and wet at birth, clean pieces of towelling or soft paper towels may help to get a grip. If the kitten has only the tail and hind-legs showing, delivery is even more urgent and the problem of holding the slippery subject more difficult, but the same principle applies. Hold the hind-legs above the hocks, ease gently to alternate sides, and if progress is not made with the aid of a strain or two on the cat's part, try gentle rotation through a few degrees before continuing the easing-out process alternating the direction of pull. _
_Pull and traction are probably misleading words to use here to convey the sensitivity required to co-operate with the cat as she strains and rests momentarily in between, so that progress continues without fear of injury to cat or kitten. Make haste slowly. Immediately the kitten is out clear the mouth and nose of all membranes and fluid."_
_._
_._
They also include instructions for REVIVING a kitten who is not breathing.
.
.
.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Sabbath90 said:


> She's had one kitten at the moment!! She was so quiet I didn't know it had happened!!


How is it going?


----------



## Sabbath90 (Mar 19, 2017)

She had 4 beautiful healthy babies early this morning.
She cleaned them all and ate all placentas
Thank you all so much for your help!


----------



## Sabbath90 (Mar 19, 2017)

She's having contractions again and bleeding again? Could she have another one?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

What has happened since your last post, 6 hours ago?


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
per 4:14-am, "she had 4 kittens, ate all placentae".
.
.
.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@leashedForLife: there has been another post since then. Two in fact.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> What has happened since your last post, 6 hours ago?


Good question.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Looks like they may have fever coat. A litter born here by c-section 6 days ago have fever coat due to mom being stressed/ill during pregnancy


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

cats galore said:


> Looks like they may have fever coat.


That's what I thought too...I adopted one who looked like she had jumped in flour but she was eventually jet black. The mum in your picture looks lovely, bless her!


----------



## Temporally_Loopy (Jan 16, 2017)

Well, you learn something new every day. I'd never heard of such a thing as "fever coat".


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Temporally_Loopy said:


> Well, you learn something new every day. I'd never heard of such a thing as "fever coat".


Neither had I until I joined this forum and I had bred 40 litters in 20 years! I think the dam has to be really stressed physically in pregnancy for kittens to be affected. It is a miracle they are born alive and even more amazing they can grow into normal adults.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Temporally_Loopy said:


> Well, you learn something new every day. I'd never heard of such a thing as "fever coat".


What's really sad and disgusting is some "breeders" when they get kittens with fever coat will try to cash in on it, advertising them as a "rare" color and selling them off in a hurry (at a high price tag) before the coat changes.

I am not talking about any of our respected ethical breeder members of this forum. We all know you are the minority. xx

I've seen many posts over the years from people asking "why did my cat's fur change color?"


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

We never did hear if there was a fifth kitten did we? No PM's to any of the PF members who offered help and advice?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I haven't heard anything.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> I haven't heard anything.


That's a pity, @catcoonz, you were a big help, (but I'm not surprised for some reason).


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

QOTN said:


> Neither had I until I joined this forum and I had bred 40 litters in 20 years! I think the dam has to be really stressed physically in pregnancy for kittens to be affected. It is a miracle they are born alive and even more amazing they can grow into normal adults.


I suspect it depends when the stress occurs.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

lorilu said:


> What's really sad and disgusting is some "breeders" when they get kittens with fever coat will try to cash in on it, advertising them as a "rare" color and selling them off in a hurry (at a high price tag) before the coat changes.
> 
> I am not talking about any of our respected ethical breeder members of this forum. We all know you are the minority. xx
> 
> I've seen many posts over the years from people asking "why did my cat's fur change color?"


Some I think genuinely don't know what it is.


----------

